# Should a dryer be 10 gauge wire & range 8/3?



## twilightcall (Jan 4, 2008)

I am getting ready to run the wires for my clothes dryer and my range. I was told by my electrician friend to use 10/3 for the dryer and 8/3 for the range. Is this correct? I thought 6/3 would be correct for a range. I am not sure why I think that. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

The 10/3 is pretty much standard for residential dryers. The 8/3 is the minimum size for a range. It's not that much more to go ahead and run the 6/3, so I would advise that.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

#8 AWG is pretty common for ranges, but you can get burned, ( no pun intended) especially if using NM type cable, so if you plan on buying some fancy range, might want to invest now and install #6 AWG.


----------



## Pudge565 (Jan 27, 2008)

the range depends on if you are running expensive copper or cheaper aluminum wire. copper you need 8 gauge as stated but if you go with aluminum you will have to run atleast 6 gauge.


----------



## twilightcall (Jan 4, 2008)

I bought 8/3 Romex, 600V Copper wire. It was around $2.00 per foot I think. Thanks Again for the info. I appreciate it. I wonder if Home Depot will take this back and let me put it towards some 6/3? THanks Again.


----------



## wirenut1110 (Apr 26, 2008)

For a range, I'd take the copper back and get some #6 AL SER.


----------



## BillyD (Mar 15, 2008)

I thought Alum wire wire was outlawed except for service drops.


----------



## wirenut1110 (Apr 26, 2008)

BillyD said:


> I thought Alum wire wire was outlawed except for service drops.


Not sure about other locations in the US, but I use it all day long.Most people can't afford copper anymore


----------

